# 95 V6 XE Has spark and fuel but no run



## towagin (Dec 15, 2009)

Driving down road and engine cuts out. checked fuel and good to motor.
coil has spark to cap, but not to plugs(NEW cap & rotor). Any idea what could cause this, computer or coil not strong enough. Or dist. pickup not firing.:newbie:


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check timing belt...


----------



## towagin (Dec 15, 2009)

Any way to do it with out pulling whole front end apart. Have a VG30E not VG30i which would be nice and easy. Go figure.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

pull the dizzy cap and see if the rotor turns while cranking...


----------



## azrocket (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm sure you probably checked this, but what about the spark plug cables, are they connected in the correct sequence? or maybe they aren't connected 100% to the plugs?


----------



## towagin (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the pointers. Yes dizzy spins, wires in right places. I used plain wire to go from dizzy cap to ground to check spark for plug fire, no go. but from coil wire to grd. is good. could fuel line get air block at injectors to stop fire.
Or dizzy pickup go bad to not fire at each plug. Put kill switch in at fuel fuse
to quit people from taking truck, yes i checked this to make sure not prob.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

read the codes to verify cas...


----------



## towagin (Dec 15, 2009)

Sorry pulled battery. Had to recharge after cranking. We all know that erases mim. 
In less I can turn it over now and get new codes


----------



## towagin (Dec 15, 2009)

Just found test procedure for crank angle sens.. Will try test morrow. Need to elim this to see if cause for no spark at cap. And will check ECU lights to see if on w/ key on, to elim it. Boy I wish I had my 78 dodge B200 van, I would be on the road again in no time
Had that puppy for 24 yr. Rebuilt once w/ 400K on it.


----------



## towagin (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey got 21 code. No continuity on A/B of power transistor.


----------



## towagin (Dec 15, 2009)

Okay I checked coil, power transistor, dizzy pickup (crank angle sensor), all good. Any clues what else could be. Was checking power trans wrong first time, and replaced for $90 (ouch!!!). Forgot ECU is good per LEDS.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

21 is ignition signal..

check fusible links off bat post ..

how is your ignition key acting ? is it turning all the way and holding b4 the starter kicks in?

clean and service all connections in the ignition system..


----------



## towagin (Dec 15, 2009)

OK, I checked fuel pump today, looks good. Checked computer codes mode 3 showing 55 Now. Ignition switch seems to be OK. Spark is going into distributor cap but no spark out of cap. Makes no sense because everything checks out OK. This is becoming a hair puller. If timing belt no good, would dizzy still turn.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check and or replace cap and rotor...


----------



## towagin (Dec 15, 2009)

Already did that in the beginning of thread.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

u got a code 21 first and then no code 21...

check the dizzy wire harness and connector..

almost want to say cas but it has no code for it..


----------



## towagin (Dec 15, 2009)

is the C A S, the crank angle sensor. If so that is a code 11. Already checked it out and is working good. It seems that the wiring somewhere could be messed up like a bad ground or something. Because the primary Circuit seems to check out OK, power transistor, coil, distributor cap, wires, spark plug all checks good. I get 12 volts going into distributor pick up and 5 volts coming out onto 2 different circuits when the pickup plate is turned by hand. As the test says this is good. 1 circuit is the 1 degree angle and the other is the cylinder firing.


----------



## towagin (Dec 15, 2009)

*FIXED*

This falls under I shouldv'e. It turns out that the coil was leaky.I reported that the tests I did checked out good. But the one thing I did not take into account was the arching the high tension lead to the dizzy tower(burnt plastic) was doing to the inerds of the coil. So I did not replace it because I was getting spark, albeit not strong enough. Was blue spark, but not when I pulled it back from ground a bit. So replace coil if it has any signs of burnt plastic on dizzy. Because it will be bad.
:fluffy::givebeer:


----------

